# Advice: Key stuck in keyless entry port



## nissannoob12 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey guys,

My girlfriend (against her better judgement) tried putting the key (not the keyless entry remote but the actual key) into the keyless remote charger report on my 2012 nissan murano. The key is actually lodged into it and while it moves to the left and right, it doesn't seem to budge when trying to pull it out. I know this is a very atypical situation, but while I can drive/use the keyless remote just fine at the moment, is there any advice as to the most effective/safest way to get this key out?

Thanks


----------

